# Dare (o ricevere) due di picche



## aktarus

Ciao a tutti! 
Non saprei come tradurre in spagnolo l'espressione "_dare (o ricevere) due di picche_": si usa in contesto giovanile in cui una proposta galante o un approccio anche più esplicito (di tipo sessuale) verso una determinata persona viene da questa respinto in maniera secca e prentoria, senza possibilità di appello. In poche parole un rifiuto netto.
Come potrebbe essere l'equivalente espressione spagnola?
Grazie mille!


----------



## Agró

*Dar calabazas*.

*dar **~**s *a alguien. 
* 2.     * loc. verb. coloq. Desairarlo o rechazarlo cuando requiere de amores.


----------



## aktarus

Grazie Agrò. Ma va bene dire anche "_Recibir calabazas_"?


----------



## Agró

aktarus said:


> Grazie Agrò. Ma va bene dire anche "_Recibir calabazas_"?



Perfetto.


----------



## flljob

Nunca he visto que alguien recibió calabazas, siempre he visto que le dieron calabazas.

Saludos


----------



## Agró

flljob said:


> Nunca he visto que alguien recibió calabazas, siempre he visto que le dieron calabazas.
> 
> Saludos



Un ejemplo al azar (fuente):

"El joven solicitó en matrimonio a la prima, pero *recibió calabazas*. Madeleine había enamorado al adolescente cuando éste la sorprendió una vez llorando por la vida ligera que llevaba su madre. La sed de pureza y un acuciante misticismo los hermanó durante los delicados años de la pubertad."


----------



## ursu-lab

Con questo significato non l'ho mai sentito nemmeno in italiano.

"Due di picche" è sinonimo di "scarso valore" e l'espressione è "valere/contare come il due di picche".

"Dar calabazas", nel senso di respingere, dire di no, è "rispondere picche". Il "due" non c'entra niente.


Dal Garzanti:
_contare come il re_ (o _il fante_) _di picche quando briscola è cuori_, (_fig_.) contare poco o nulla | *rispondere picche, (*_fig_.) rispondere con un deciso rifiuto.


Se uno ti risponde con un *due *di picche, significa che ti dà una carta che non vale niente e ti fa perdere a carte. Non c'è niente di figurato. Vale solo per il gioco.


----------



## 0scar

Traducido al argentino: due di picche (dos de picas)=cuatro de copas.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao ursu-lab,


ursu-lab said:


> Se uno ti risponde con un *due *di picche, significa che ti dà una carta che non vale niente e ti fa perdere a carte. Non c'è niente di figurato. *Vale solo per il gioco*.


Non qui dove vivo.
Dare [/ricevere/prendersi] il due di picche è equivalente di dare [/ricevere/prendersi] buca, forfait, e si usa come diceva anche aktarus.


----------



## ursu-lab

Angel.Aura said:


> Ciao ursu-lab,
> 
> Non qui dove vivo.
> Dare [/ricevere/prendersi] il due di picche è equivalente di dare [/ricevere/prendersi] buca, forfait, e si usa come diceva anche aktarus.



È strano, il mio compagno è di Roma e non l'ha mai usato con questo significato, mentre gli altri due separatamente sì. Comunque nella lingua "standard" non esiste. Probabilmente sarà una storpiatura-mix dei due modi di dire con "picche".

Tra l'altro non è chiaro cosa si intenda con "dare forfait/buca", perché allora vuol dire che è usato come "fare il bidone" 
Ma "rispondere picche" è dire un "no" deciso a una richiesta, non c'entra niente con il bidone o con "dare buca".

Insomma, da quel che ho capito si tratterebbe di un "nuovo significato" del "due di picche" che non è ancora stato registrato nei dizionari, no?


----------



## Anna11

Es una manera de decir utilizada en el lenguaje juvenil, que se está imponiendo también en otros contextos. 
Esto no significa estrictamente "dare un bidone” (o sea no presentarse a una cita), más bien rechazar a alguien que te está cortejando, principalmente con palabras (podrían ser también de forma amable).
Se utiliza también la forma “Prendere un due di picche” entendido como recibir un rechazo, específicamente en cuestiones de amor.
Pero no sé cómo se pueda traducir en español.


----------



## elena73

Anna11 said:


> Es una manera de decir utilizada en el lenguaje juvenil,





Ricordo una canzone di Elio e le Storie Tese che dice: 'Lei ti ha dato il due di picche' (ok, non è un capolavoro letterario  )
Io personalmente non lo dico, però l'ho sentito dire. 

Ho letto la definizione di 'dar calabazas' ('rechazo amoroso'), mi sembra proprio che il senso sia lo stesso.


----------



## gatogab

Non vi posso aiutare, mi dispiace.
"Dar o recibir calabazas", mai sentito in vita mia. (Sordo?)
*Dare (o ricevere) due di picche,* idem. (Troppo vecchio!!)

Ma ho sentito: "le paró el tiro"

Por el resto, si pudiera servir, estoy de acuerdo con Anna11, en el post #11.


----------



## elena73

Ieri sera ne parlavo con la mia amica abruzzese. 

IO in linguaggio colloquiale, fra amici, direi così: 

''Marco ieri sera ci ha provato in discoteca con Federica. Lei però non gli c'è stata mica, sai?'' 
Oppure: ''Figurati però se una come Federica ci sta con un deficiente come lui!''


Utilizzando 'starci' in questo senso, che vi copio da freedictionary.it:

*starci* *1* essere d'accordo, acconsentire Ci state ad andare in spiaggia?

*2* accettare di avere una relazione È una che ci sta. 

N.B. ''E' una che ci sta'' è un esempio giusto per quanto riguarda l'accezione specifica del verbo, ma vuol dire 'lei è una tutto sommato di facili costumi/che in genere ci sta'.

Ho chiesto alla mia amica abruzzese, e lei mi ha detto che 'due di picche' da loro non si usa, quando devono esprimere il concetto di cui sopra (esempio della discoteca) loro usano il loro dialetto (una frase che suona come 'lo ha mandato a casa', ma in dialetto, perché in italiano non avrebbe molto senso..). 

Ritengo che probabilmente moltissimi in Italia per esprimere il concetto ricorrano al dialetto, perché è più colorito/immediato.

P.S. come tradurreste il spagnolo la frase in blu (situazione-discoteca)?


----------



## gatogab

> ''Marco ieri sera ci ha provato in discoteca con Federica. Lei però non gli c'è stata mica, sai?''


Marco se  tiró al dulce con Federica, pero ella le paró el carro.
(Quizás si se usa todavía).


----------



## honeyheart

elena73 said:


> P.S. come tradurreste in spagnolo la frase in blu (situazione-discoteca)?


En *Argentina* se diría:

''Marco ieri sera ci ha provato in discoteca con Federica. Lei però non gli c'è stata mica, sai?''
Ayer a la noche Marco la encaró/trató de levantarse a Federica en el boliche.  Pero ella lo rebotó/le cortó el rostro.

''Figurati però se una come Federica ci sta con un deficiente come lui!''
Mirá si una mina como ella va a andar/se va a meter con un tarado como él.


----------



## elena73

honeyheart said:


> En *Argentina* se diría:
> 
> Pero ella lo rebotó= Lo fece rimbalzare (come una palla).  Simpatico!!
> 
> Mirá si una mina como ella va a andar/se va a meter con un tarado como él.


Penso sia più adatto 'se va a andar' ('starci' è intenso con un livello di serietà prossimo allo zero, è il minimo di impegno immaginabile).

EDIT: P.S. Tarado lo tenemos nosotros tambíen nell'espressione tipo 'Sì, ma Luca si sa che è tarato'. 
http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_italiano/T/tarato_2.shtml


----------



## honeyheart

elena73 said:


> Penso sia più adatto 'se va a andar'...


Es "*se va a meter con él*" (con "se") o "*va a andar con él*" (sin "se").


P.D.: Interesante tu aporte sobre el uso de "tarato" en italiano, no sabía que también lo usaban, gracias por el dato.


----------



## elena73

honeyheart said:


> "*va a andar con él*" (sin "se").
> OK
> 
> P.D.: Interesante tu aporte sobre el uso de "tarato" en italiano, no sabía que también lo usaban, gracias por el dato.
> Me pensé/Imaginé que lo habrías valorado (immaginavo che lo avresti apprezzato  ).


----------



## honeyheart

elena73 said:


> Me pensé/Imaginé que lo habrías valorado


Es "imaginé/me imaginé" (con o sin "me" está bien) o "pensé" (sin "me").


----------



## elena73

honeyheart said:


> Es "imaginé/me imaginé" (con o sin "me" está bien) o "pensé" (sin "me").


Cosa farei senza di te, honeyheart? 

C'è qualcuno dalla Spagna per dirmi come tradurrebbe la frase in blu? Sono curiosa!!


----------



## elena73

gatogab said:


> Marco se  tiró al dulce con Federica, pero ella le paró el carro.
> (Quizás si se usa todavía).



Gato, gracias, ahier no lo había leido.


----------



## gatogab

> Gato, gracias, ayer no lo lei.


----------



## elena73

gatogab said:


>



Gato grazie, che senso ha 'tirar al dulce'? Cioè come si spiega questo modo di dire (porque 'dulce')?


----------



## gatogab

*Tirarse al dulce: *aprovecharse de una situación y obtener ventajas. Avanzar en las manifestaciones afectivas más allá de lo permitido.

Lástima que no encontré el origen de la frase.
Seguiré buscando y ojalá alguien me anticipe y nos cuente de qué se trata.
 
Buen domingo.


----------



## Neuromante

No quería objetar, pero visto que piden explicaciones:

Jamás he visto esas dos expresiones "Tirarse al dulce" "Parar (A alguien, ojo) el carro"


Lo de parar el carro es una orden: "Para el carro" para indicar que lo deje, que se está excediendo. La frase debería poner "le paró los pies"

Lo de tirarse al dulce, parece inventado sobre la marcha. O quizás sacado de algún escritor de esos que usan algo que una vez le oyó decir a una tía abuela y pretende hacerlo pasar por "habla popular" Hay miles de esos en el ámbito hispanoparlante, sobre todo en España.


----------



## elena73

Neuromante e quindi tu come tradurresti la mia frase??


----------



## ursu-lab

Ciao Elena, in effetti le traduzioni fin qui proposte sono locali. In Spagna, come dice Neuromante, "tirarse al dulce" non si usa e "parar el carro" ha tutt'altro senso. Ovviamente quando si tratta di situazioni così familiari e quotidiane ogni variante dei paesi ispanofoni, come accade con l'italiano regionale e addirittura dialettale, crea delle espressioni locali, capite solo all'interno di un certo territorio.

''Marco ieri sera ci ha provato in discoteca con Federica. Lei però non gli c'è stata mica, sai?'' Io qui, per es., avrei detto "non c'è mica stata"
Oppure: ''Figurati però se una come Federica ci sta con un deficiente come lui!''


"Provarci con qualcuno" in Spagna si dice "(intentar) ligar con alguien". E un flirt, una storiella da una "botta e via" (altra espressione colorita ) è un "ligue".
E "*non *starci" è effettivamente "dar calabazas", come ti hanno già scritto.

Cioè (in Spagna, almeno):
Marco intentó ligar con Federica pero ella le dio calabazas.


----------



## gatogab

Lo que pasa es que _"dare o ricevere due di picche"_ no es usado en toda Italia; yo no lo he escuchado pero sí que es más común escuchar: _" __Marco ci ha provato con Federica ma ha fatto un buco nell' acqua/ ha fatto buca/è andato in bianco"_
Lo de calabazas dadas o recibidas tampoco lo he escuchado, lo que no significa que no existe, pero resulta que en mi país natal no existen las calabazas, sino los "_zapallos"._
*Parar el carro *es un modo coloquial para invitar u obligar a una persona a no seguir con un comportamiento o argumento.
*"Tirarse al dulce"* se puede encontrar en cualquier diccionario de modismos hispanoamericanos.
Mañana a mis muchachos ( casi todos campanos y salentinos)  les pediré , después de haberles explicado, cómo dirían "*Dare (o ricevere) due di picche"* en sus dialectos. El dialecto salentino tiene una infinidad de matices y lo que se dice en Cutrufiano cambia en Leverano.
El dialecto campano, igual; lo que se dice en Caserta no tiene el mismo sonido en Ariano Irpinio.
Hasta cuando el título de la hebra sea un modo de decir y no un modo único de la lengua italiana, entonces leeremos y quizás aprenderemos muchos modos de decir sobre una misma cosa y todos tendremos razón.


----------



## elena73

Sono d'accordissimo sul fatto che per situazioni di questo tipo si ricorre all'italiano regionale, se non direttamente al dialetto stretto. 
E da noi diventa veramente tipo "in Sardegna/in Abruzzo si dice" allo stesso modo in cui si direbbe "in Argentina/in Messico".
L'unica possibilitá che mi è venuta in mente è "starci" o "non starci" di cui ho messo non a caso la definizione del dizionario così siamo sicuri.
L'aggiunta del GLI, sì, l'ho messo per dargli un po' più di 'colore' (sì un po' toscano) però è un po' come 'ha detto di no'/'GLI ha detto di no', non è una variazione 'radicale'.


----------



## ursu-lab

Gatogab, hai perfettamente ragione. Infatti nemmeno io ho mai sentito "dare il due di picche" ma capirei perfettamente "dare buca". È ovvio che si tratta di modi di dire molto colloquiali ed è altrettanto ovvio, visto che sono colloquiali, che in ogni località ognuno dica le cose a modo suo visto che si deve far capire, in primo luogo, dai propri "vicini di casa". 
Ci mancherebbe altro che, in una situazione del genere, uno si mettesse a parlare in lingua "standard" o in modo formale! Ricordo ancora l'orribile "cuccare" negli anni '80, divenuto famoso solo grazie a un programma televisivo e mai sentito prima di allora...

Tuttavia, forse, visto che ci sono persone che stanno imparando la lingua spagnola e non la padroneggiano al cento per cento, sarebbe meglio avvisare, prima di dare ognuno la propria versione: in Cile/Spagna/Argentina/ecc. si dice così, come ha fatto Honeyheart.

In Spagna non è "parar el carro *a alguien*", ma dici a qualcuno, come un ordine, "¡para el carro!" (stop!, dacci un taglio!). D'altronde, nemmeno in italiano si può dire "ha dato un taglio *a Marco*". Insomma, la struttura è diversa, sicuramente in Cile esisterà, ma nello spagnolo della Spagna no.

PS: non ho detto che "gli ci è stata" sia sbagliato, ho solo precisato che dalle mie parti quel "gli" non si usa. Anche perché, a dire il vero, non capisco che funzione grammaticale abbia quel "gli", visto che "star*ci*" vuol dire "stare *con lui*" (ci=con qualcuno). Secondo me è solo toscano.


----------



## elena73

ursu-lab said:


> PS: non ho detto che "gli ci è stata" sia sbagliato, ho solo precisato che dalle mie parti quel "gli" non si usa. Anche perché, a dire il vero, non capisco che funzione grammaticale abbia quel "gli", visto che "star*ci*" vuol dire "stare *con lui*" (ci=con qualcuno). Secondo me è solo toscano.


Dunque: starci è sicuramente italiano standard (ho messo la definizione del dizionario, "vedrai che, se ci provi, Laura ci sta'' è italiano standard).
L'aggiunta del GLI può essere toscano ma "starci" o "non starci" è sicuramente italiano standard (c'è nel dizionario!).
Se io dico: "Si va al mare, ci stai?" quel CI si riferisce secondo me a "con l'andare al mare", "con questa idea/proposta", non direttamente con la persona che fa la proposta.


----------



## Neuromante

elena73 said:


> Neuromante e quindi tu come tradurresti la mia frase??



Disculpa que no te dé mi traducción, pero es que este hilo me puede. No soy capaz de seguir de lo qué están hablando.




Eso sí: Un año de estos de estos Gatogab debería explicarnos de donde es, en concreto, su mitad "no italiana": Para poder situarnos cuando pone esas traducciones y esas expresiones tan curiosas


----------



## ursu-lab

elena73 said:


> L'aggiunta del GLI può essere toscano ma "starci" o "non starci" è sicuramente italiano standard (c'è nel dizionario!). Certo che "starci" è standard, chi ha detto il contrario? Io parlavo solo del "gli".
> Se io dico: "Si va al mare, ci stai?" quel CI si riferisce secondo me a "con l'andare al mare", "con questa idea/proposta", non direttamente con la persona che fa la proposta. Questo è un altro significato di "starci", significa "essere d'accordo", e il "ci" sostituisce anche in questo caso un complemento - di significato diverso e implicito nel verbo procomplementare - retto dalla preposizione "con"



E come il "ci gioco", che può valere sia con persone ("gioco con Mario") che con oggetti ("gioco con la playstation"), dipende dal contesto.


----------



## elena73

Ok, anche nello specifico del contesto specifico il CI non è 'con lui' ma è 'a fare la cosa X'. 

Esempio: 'adesso vedo se Laura ci sta' (con connotazione sessuale): Adesso vedo se ci sta, 'a fare la cosa X', 'a fare questa cosa' (che tutti immaginiamo). 

Tant'è vero che se un un'amico ti prende in giro ti può dire ''Tanto con te Sara non ci sta'' (non ci sta con te a fare la famosa cosa X).


----------



## gatogab

elena73 said:


> Tant'è vero che se un un'amico ti prende in giro ti può dire ''Tanto con te Sara non ci sta'' (*non ci sta con te a fare la famosa cosa X*).


A giocare con la pleiteiscion?


----------



## elena73

gatogab said:


> A giocare con la pleiteischon?



Ma no! Si intende sicuramente una bella partita di scopone scientifico...

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scopone_scientifico

(ok, mi è scappata una battuta, è lunedì mattina, perdonatemi. Neuromante, non mi uccidere).


----------

